# Bild Shadow Interlock V2 grün (lime)



## _stalker_ (29. November 2008)

Hi,

hat vielleicht jemand die Kette in grün verbaut und kann mir ein Bild machen/zeigen? Ich wüsste gerne wie die Farbe real rüberkommt und das sieht man bei Katalog- und Produktbildern leider nicht so genau.

Danke


----------



## Joppes (29. November 2008)

vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (29. November 2008)

mal ne frage dazu... geht die farbe schnell ab, weil ich hab die ma gesehen und die war schon fastgrün-frei


----------



## Joppes (29. November 2008)

Also bei gezinkten Ketten geht die Farbe sehr schnell ab, aber ich denke das machen nur sehr wenige und vorallem billige Anbieter. Die Shadow muste lackiert sein, also länger haltbar. Das heißt aber nich das die Farbe nich angehen kann, sie wird immernoch anfällig bleiben


----------



## Stirni (29. November 2008)

shadow ist gepulvert und hält lange,solange du halt nich die ganze zeit auf der kette grindest.


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (1. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir kannst du sie auch ma Rad sehen.

Farbe schaut recht billig draufgesprayt aus, hält aber noch erstaunlich gut. Nur seitdem ich bissl grinde geht sie schneller runter.

Wegen der Farbe selbst: Die Kette ist eher neongrün/gelb, nicht wie der Vorbau, die Felgen und die Sattelstütze von shadow. Zusammen schaut das dann komisch aus, deshalb kommt die Kette bei mir jetz auch wieder runter.

lg alex


----------



## _stalker_ (2. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Antworten.
Schaut etwas zu gelbstichig aus...glaub das würde sich mit meinen Felgen beissen


----------

